# Fake Gibson of the day



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

OMG.

Gibson SJ200 with original case


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

For those of us who are not up on Gibson lore, can you please explain what makes you think that's a fake?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two blurry photos of what appears to be a guitar...How is that enough evidence to declare a fake?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i never saw Accoustic Fakes so far. How can you tell from 2 such small picts it is a fake?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

al3d said:


> i never saw Accoustic Fakes so far. How can you tell from 2 such small picts it is a fake?


Here you go, a fake acoustic: High Quality D45 D-45 Classic Mahogany Acousticn acoustic Gui...USD354.83 Wholesale Price at DHgate.com

As for the OP, I can't see too much wrong with those pics either.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks to me to be an original Gibson SJ-200 and about the right price.Ship


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

I have reaserched J200's for a long time before purchasing one, never have I seen one in this pattern. Gibson 
does not burst their guitars like this ( at least the J200). Other irregularities is the incorrect rossete , wrong tuners, one piece neck by the look of it anyway. Couls be wrong but I would check it out very very carefully. 

Where I did come accros this pattern is here:
NEW Gib SJ200 Sunburst Acoustic Electric Guitar FREE CASE{TOP...USD352.03 Wholesale Price at DHgate.com


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Although I find the front of this guitar to be virtually indistinquishable from the real thing, the back of the guitar looks quite different from the one in the video and a lot like the cheapo burst on the fake Skippy linked in his last post. Good eyes Skippy.

YouTube - GIBSON SJ 200 true Vintage Sunburst

Shawn


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

I just look at the truss rod cover. Real Gibson is 2 screws, fakes are 3 screws.....dead give away.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I can see of it it appears to me to look more like the J200-Deluxe made between 94 -96 in a sunburst finish and the tuners make it appear even more so with grover imperial tuners, nope this one is for real he is willing to send more photo's.Ship oh and the cover has only 2 screws in this one


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

The newer chinese copies have 2 screws on the truss rod cover.
I e-mailed him and asked him to remove the post if it was a fake or
post some close up pics showing the Headstock and body front and rear.
I am still not convinced on this one.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*This posting has been deleted by its author.*

*(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*


----------

